# My new box nest for filling



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1005995762781000&id=172599606120624


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool, Be a handy thing if you used CP tubes to fill most of the time. I like it, I would get one of these. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Been using this for years buy got sick of screwing it to the wall and now it goes on any gang box


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

We've been getting visits from OSHA. Would they approve mounting them to electrical boxes? It doesn't look safe.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I live on the edge


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I should add I do have other ways to hold my nests..if your scared I have a just a adjustable tripod.I just dont like bring it bringing more then I have too. My truck is full with tools


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is some of them..I have more


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Do I dare say it could be the most electrifying drywall tool of 2016?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc4i8QYWf0I


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

To be honest i would love to use that either screw it to a door opening......if not able i would be happy to screw striaght to a wall and patch the screws like a field send me one ice plzzzzzzz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> To be honest i would love to use that either screw it to a door opening......if not able i would be happy to screw striaght to a wall and patch the screws like a field send me one ice plzzzzzzz


Screw it to the wall where the kitchen cupboards go.:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Perfect gaz


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Some times I screw it to the wall and fix the holes later. Like for us that's not hard to do. Messenger on facebook and I will make you one


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't know why some of you think its dangerous. 99 present of the time the box is not hot...the only power in the house is in the basement. And when filling the box the compound goes into the box not the outlet


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Screw it to the wall where the kitchen cupboards go.:thumbsup:


 I want one, A plastic backed one.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I will make one but no plastic you can cut up a bucket led if you want


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Buy a hanger from your local hardware store and tack it to a door jam.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol getting close...one screw and I am boxin you would need 4. But your figure something out like the one I made. Just remember what gave you the idea


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> Don't know why some of you think its dangerous. 99 present of the time the box is not hot...the only power in the house is in the basement. And when filling the box the compound goes into the box not the outlet


Hell, I wouldn't want to get a $1000 fine. 
OSHA worries about that 1% of the time, that's their job. They like to issue fines to violators of the rules. 
They've been sneaking around new residential housing projects in my area and issuing fines to contractors.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

That's cool PA but I gave 5 other options so you don't need to put it on the gang box


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> Lol getting close...one screw and I am boxin you would need 4. But your figure something out like the one I made. Just remember what gave you the idea



I was just giving an example. There are numerous hooks at stores that are easy to use. Tack a nail in a jamb, throw it up and you are good to go. Not a difficult concept. 

I just use a pump for filling. Only use compound tubes for taping small jobs.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't like bending over..never used a hand pump if it's a big job I use my auto filler and just push a botton


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Found this today. Should do the trick.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Put it in the vice to get the Bend you need.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

There not hard to make but they do make my job easier on me


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Today's spot


----------

